# How much would I pay a Full time nanny in Koh Samui



## sherinpeace

I'm looking at hiring a Thai nanny in Koh samui & shell be working & living with us, what does someone like this get paid per morth in Bhat?


----------



## erika9891

I was a live-in nanny for the past year on Phangan and was getting 15,000 baht per month, a place to stay and food, 6 days a week. I know Thais will work for a little less, maybe 10,000. A live-out position would be a little more. The family I was staying with is heading back to Europe. Let me know if you're interested in a native English speaking nanny!


----------



## sherinpeace

*Like to know more about you...*



erika9891 said:


> I was a live-in nanny for the past year on Phangan and was getting 15,000 baht per month, a place to stay and food, 6 days a week. I know Thais will work for a little less, maybe 10,000. A live-out position would be a little more. The family I was staying with is heading back to Europe. Let me know if you're interested in a native English speaking nanny!


Hello & thanks for your reply, I'm interested in knowing more about you & your past experience with children. please tell me more about yourself & where you are residing now?


----------



## sherinpeace

Hi interested in knowing more about you & what sort of work your looking for, maybe you can tell me about your past experience with young chidren & where you are living now

Thanks Sherin


----------



## erika9891

Please send me your email address, I can not figure out how to send a PM.

Thanks,
Erika


----------



## sherinpeace

erika9891 said:


> Please send me your email address, I can not figure out how to send a PM.
> 
> Thanks,
> Erika



Send to : [email protected]


----------

